# 赶紧回家



## PeachYoghurt

Hi! 我朋友是位老师，他班上有个男孩特别调皮，经常捣乱，有一次我朋友跟那个男孩说：“你再捣乱就赶紧回家，别在这里影响其他同学。”  “赶紧回家”在这个语境下想表达的意思是不要来上学了，建议他申请退学。但我朋友用“hurry home”来表达，我觉得有点不恰当，据我所知，hurry home一般用在人在外面赶着回家的情况，不知你们觉得hurry home用在这个语境下是否合适？如果不合适，用个什么表达会好一些呢？


----------



## brofeelgood

赶紧回家 = Hurry home / Go home right away.  但这跟退学没什么关系喔*.* 

中: 你要是想在这里捣乱影响其他同学，就赶紧给我滚(回家)，永远都别回来！

英: If you're thinking of causing trouble and disturbing the other students, my advice to you is to +

leave at once
forget about coming to school

get yourself / get your sorry arse back to where you came from
drop out now
+ and never show up here again!

Edit: added option 4


----------



## Skatinginbc

PeachYoghurt said:


> “赶紧回家”在这个语境下想表达的意思是不要来上学了，建议他申请退学。


My interpretation is different from yours.  I thought the teacher wanted him to “赶紧提前回家".  I like the ambiguity here and my suggestion is therefore strategically so: "leave (school) early", which can be interpreted as "early school leaving" or "leaving school early for the day".


----------



## PeachYoghurt

brofeelgood said:


> 中: 你要是想在这里捣乱影响其他同学，就赶紧给我滚(回家)，永远都别回来！
> 
> 英: If you're thinking of causing trouble and disturbing the other students, my advice to you is to +
> 
> leave at once
> forget about coming to school
> 
> get yourself / get your sorry arse back to where you came from
> drop out now
> + and never show up here again!


  这个理解比较合适，建议也不错！ Thank you!


Skatinginbc said:


> My interpretation is different from yours.  I thought the teacher wanted him to “赶紧提前回家".  I like the ambiguity here and my suggestion is therefore strategically so: "leave (school) early", which can be interpreted as "early school leaving" or "leaving school early for the day".


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Wen24

估计这老师不在国内。
要在国内遇到这个情况，老师经常会说“别捣乱了，回家去”，“你再捣乱就请家长了哈”
估计这老师开头是按着中文习惯说的“你再捣乱就。。。”
但是话才出口，就发现说的地方不对了，她人不在国内，（看你信息，猜测这老师说这话时是对着新加坡的孩子说），而对于“你再搞乱就请家长了哈”这话嘛，就带有恐吓的成分。国内的孩子没那么敏感，才不会觉得你在恐吓TA。但是国外不同啦，要是老师她真这样说了“你再搞乱就请家长了哈”，指不定还会被扣上什么罪名呐。
所以老师立刻改嘴，换个方式，换个语气说了“赶紧回家，别在这里影响其他同学”，就变成了轻微的警告啦。
至于为何说“赶紧回家”，这倒不是叫你“退学”的意思。估计这老师小时候受到的教育是国内的吧，由于一胎政策，家长们疼孩子，放学后都会来接送孩子，由于各种因素，家长们也不是准点来接孩子的，所以孩子们大多会逗留在学校里打打闹闹；也有学校担心孩子的安全，强制要求学生们等家长来接的；也有孩子们就是想多和小伙伴们玩一玩，晚一点回家的；总之理由多的是了，总会有些孩子放学后逗留在学校里。所以“赶紧回家”就是老师们经常提醒同学们离开学校的常用表达。经常听到的有“赶紧回家，天都黑了，你家里人准担心你呐”，“赶紧回家，别在这瞎闹了”等。
如果你想意译这个老师的话，那就是Don't be naughty.
如果你想要直译这个老师的话，我还真没有办法去翻译，ORZ抱歉。


----------



## SuperXW

^
我覺得你想多了，國內老師也完全可能說出這樣的話。雖然你的說法是比較常見，但在現實中，很多人出口的話受各種情況影響，並不那麼typical，說成什麼樣的都有。


----------



## Wen24

那你是否能解释下你为什么会觉得我想多了呢？我对这个比较感兴趣。


----------



## SuperXW

我整句话已经是解释了……
你的一大段猜测，也只是一种可能性，所以你也用了“估计”。
现实中有太多种可能性，最简单的，就是这个老师就爱用“回家”表示“退学”，这没什么不可能的，我就在国内见过这样的老师。“就你这样还上什么学！赶紧回家！”
“退学”和“回家”这两个动作本来就经常连载一起。我们可以搜索“退学回家”，结果很多，国内还有“家里蹲大学”的玩笑说法。
楼主说了是退学的意思，你非说不是……


----------



## Skatinginbc

說那句話的老師，也就是樓主的朋友，明明用英文"hurry home"翻譯， 與退學無關 (就算你們不相信我，也得相信Brofeelgood, 他也說hurry home 與退學無關 see #2)。我覺得是樓主硬要把它解釋為「退學」。然而，樓主為大，退學就退學，咱們都得聽樓主的話。至於那老師到底說了什麼，意思是什麼，在此都不是重點。


----------



## SuperXW

我又看了一遍楼主的原帖，也觉得他表达得有问题（至少以中国标准是这样）。“建议他申请退学”是很正式的“建议”，“申请”是认真地走流程。老师说“赶紧回家”显然是气话，不是认真的建议。（真的那么不听话，还走什么流程做什么申请？直接辍学不来就是了。）

但是，用“赶紧回家”表达“不要来上学了”我觉得是常见的。


----------



## PeachYoghurt

呃...“申请退学”是有点over了...anyway, brofeelgood领会到我说的意思了。想问的是个语言表达问题，其它遐想可以作为自娱自乐处理......


----------



## Skatinginbc

PeachYoghurt said:


> anyway, brofeelgood领会到我说的意思了。


他滿足了你的需求，是因為他把老師說的話給改了，改成你想說的話。我傻傻地照著你原帖描述的故事答覆，到頭來只覺得自己白忙了一場，傻之又傻。你有沒有想過，你的原帖要是本來就很清楚，為什麼Brofeelgood需要把那老師的話改掉？ 假如你要我們幫你改中文，就得在原帖說清楚，要不然，像我這樣的傻子，會在你身上浪費時間。


----------



## PeachYoghurt

Sorry for any inconvenience caused. Almost all of your replies are really impressive and I really appreciate your help. Thank you for your kind advice.   P.S. 其实我在四楼已经回复了，可能不明显，大家没有看到，以后在主帖上说明一下。


----------



## Wen24

SuperXW said:


> 我整句话已经是解释了……
> 你的一大段猜测，也只是一种可能性，所以你也用了“估计”。
> 现实中有太多种可能性，最简单的，就是这个老师就爱用“回家”表示“退学”，这没什么不可能的，我就在国内见过这样的老师。“就你这样还上什么学！赶紧回家！”
> “退学”和“回家”这两个动作本来就经常连载一起。我们可以搜索“退学回家”，结果很多，国内还有“家里蹲大学”的玩笑说法。
> 楼主说了是退学的意思，你非说不是……



首先贴一点我之前的留言，
“至于为何说“赶紧回家”，这倒不是叫你“退学”的意思。估计这老师……”
请问你是不是从我这句留言中推测出：我非要说“赶紧回家”不是“退学”的意思？


----------



## SuperXW

Wen24 said:


> 首先贴一点我之前的留言，
> “至于为何说“赶紧回家”，这倒不是叫你“退学”的意思。估计这老师……”
> 请问你是不是从我这句留言中推测出：我非要说“赶紧回家”不是“退学”的意思？


是啊~


----------



## Wen24

SuperXW said:


> 是啊~


啊，原来是这样。那真不好意思了，我没有用常用的表达方式，

“至于为何说“赶紧回家”，这倒不是叫你“退学”的意思。估计这老师……”
“至于……意思。”我这里下的不是死结论，下的是我的观点，是我认为的可能。而之所以我会认为有这样的可能性，是“估计这老师……”基于这样的猜测到的受教育背景。
如果这位老师的受教育背景跟我猜测的没有啥关系的话，那我的“至于……意思。”也就不成立了。

我写那么多，只为给LZ提供一个“赶紧回家”有时会当“赶紧离校”来解的参考，但是这样的参考也只是基于有我所提到的背景情况，才有可能存在。

不过我原句是先把我猜的结论说了，才开始解释原因，却是容易让人产生我这话说的不是猜测，还是真理的误会。


----------

